# Ruger buys Marlin



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

As many of you know Remington has filed for bankruptcy. 
Vista outdoors purchased the Remington ammo manufacturing business.

Ruger has now purchased the Marlin name
And manufacturing rights. The sale has been approved by the court. 
When Remington purchased Marlin their lever guns were dubbed Remlins, Will they now be dubbed Rulins ?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

good question YD.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ruglins ?
I'd like to see them transfer the manufacturing out here to Prescott AZ. As of now they only produce semi auto 
( that's automatic to any lefties reading this) handguns here. All but the charger which is just a shortened 10-22


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

i'd buy a marger if they come out with a lever .22


----------

